# keep getting this error   solved



## rbrick49 (Sep 4, 2020)

I have been trying to install kde on my amd computer with no luck I keep getting this error proc not found.I have entered the proc code into /etc/fstab I can see the entry in there any one have any idea what could be wrong
Graphics:
  Device-1: AMD Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]
  driver: amdgpu v: kernel
  Display: x11 server: Fedora Project X.org 1.20.8 driver: ati,modesetting
  unloaded: fbdev,vesa resolution: 2560x1080~60Hz
  OpenGL: renderer: Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10 DRM 3.38.0
  5.8.4-200.fc32.x86_64 LLVM 10.0.0)
  v: 4.6 Mesa 20.1.6


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 4, 2020)

thanks for the help not .I was getting cranky sorry folks


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 4, 2020)

In order to receive any feedback you need to provide more info about what you did and what error message you see.
Start with which FreeBSD version you are using and what steps you done to install the KDE.
Also i recommend to read the Handbook as most of the information that you need is already there.









						FreeBSD Handbook
					

A constantly evolving, comprehensive resource for FreeBSD users




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 4, 2020)

yes ok the kde 5 was installed along with all required addons to /etc/rc.conf which i did plus /etc/fstab that is where the error is its telling me proc not found


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 4, 2020)

Are you following the handbook about installation of the KDE5?
What is the content of your /etc/fstab


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 4, 2020)

VladiBG said:


> Are you following the handbook about installation of the KDE5?
> What is the content of your /etc/fstab


proc   /proc   procfs   rw   0   0


----------



## acheron (Sep 4, 2020)

/proc is not needed for plasma5, what is your problem exactly?


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 4, 2020)

acheron said:


> /proc is not needed for plasma5, what is your problem exactly?


i have an AMD Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590 graphics card but I cant seem to install the driver to get a kde screen do you know the codes for installing the driver for that card .can I remove proc from /etc/fstab


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 4, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> i have an AMD Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590 graphics card but I cant seem to install the driver to get a kde screen do you know the codes for installing the driver for that card .can I remove proc from /etc/fstab


well i reinstalled freebsd on a different drive its ok when booting I can see colour on the screen I guess that means graphics driver is working but  still cant get into kde


----------



## ekvz (Sep 4, 2020)

why?


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

ekvz said:


> why?


dont know have no idea


----------



## mark_j (Sep 5, 2020)

As ekvz says, why?

I freely admit I know nothing about Radeon GPUs but here's a few questions for you to satisfy:
1. Have you read and implemented all the steps to install KDE on your system, following the handbook here. Specifically section 5.7.2?
2. Have you installed the drm-kmod port from here: graphics/drm-kmod? Read here.

And finally, vague statements like "I get an error" just doesn't cut it. If you want help, put in some effort to collect information about the error.
If you want people to put effort into helping you, then reciprocate.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

mark_j said:


> As ekvz says, why?
> 
> I freely admit I know nothing about Radeon GPUs but here's a few questions for you to satisfy:
> 1. Have you read and implemented all the steps to install KDE on your system, following the handbook here. Specifically section 5.7.2?
> ...


yes I have done all that except I didnt use ports I used pkg install could that be the problem


----------



## mark_j (Sep 5, 2020)

No, ports = packages, essentially, though ports might be more recent.
Please show us the contents of `/boot/loader.conf`and `/etc/rc.conf.`
Also, what is your exact problem? What is your exact graphics card?


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

mark_j said:


> No, ports = packages, essentially, though ports might be more recent.
> Please show us the contents of `/boot/loader.conf`and `/etc/rc.conf.`
> Also, what is your exact problem? What is your exact graphics card?


see above for graphics card


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

change of plans I have a lenova all in one with an nvidia card I will try that I cant seem to get this amd box to work


----------



## ekvz (Sep 5, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> see above for graphics card



While that is true. There are none of the config files in question so you basically ignored half of his question and the error description is still nothing more than "it tells me proc not found". Unless you are super lucky and someone recognizes that exact error from nothing but the bits and pieces you gave you will have a hard time getting any kind of useful support this way. At least i am not going to dig further. Good luck.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

ekvz said:


> While that is true. There are none of the config files in question so you basically ignored half of his question and the error description is still nothing more than "it tells me proc not found". Unless you are super lucky and someone recognizes that exact error from nothing but the bits and pieces you gave you will have a hard time getting any kind of useful support this way. At least i am not going to dig further. Good luck.


thanks but it is hard to show log files with no desktop


----------



## ekvz (Sep 5, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> thanks but it is hard to show log files with no desktop



`cat somefile.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us`

This will upload somefile.log and give you a link to the uploaded data. Of course you could use pretty much any command instead of `cat somefile.log`. As long as it's output goes to stdout you can upload it (otherwise you need to add `2>&1` to the command so stderr gets redirected to stdout). Maybe that helps a bit.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 5, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> Fedora Project





rbrick49 said:


> fc32.x86_64



Say what?


----------



## shkhln (Sep 5, 2020)

How do I put this politely… If you are having trouble telling your Linux and FreeBSD installations apart, maybe you should stick to a single OS.


----------



## mark_j (Sep 5, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> thanks but it is hard to show log files with no desktop


Are you able to login, if not on the actual machine but ssh into it ftom another?


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 5, 2020)

Standard disclaimer: install the docs: `pkg install {de,en}-freebsd-doc`, replace _de_ with your native tongue, and point your favorite browser to /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd.

You can add to the _ALIAS_ section of /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf `message: "query '[%C/%n] %M'",`, read through all `pkg message|less` and apply the requested settings.

Instead of less(1), you may find sysutils/most more user-friendly.
Beginners will prefer edit(1) or editors/nano instead of vi(1).


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Say what?


dont know how that happened maybe cause I use fedora to read freebsd forum


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 5, 2020)

What kind of machine is that? Does it have mixed graphics, i.e. an internal Intel HD + additional Radeon?
After installing graphics/drm-kmod and enabling the driver via `sysrc kld_list+=" /boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"`, does your screen resolution change during boot?
sysutils/radeontool & sysutils/radeontop might be helpful to see if the card is detected.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> What kind of machine is that? Does it have mixed graphics, i.e. an internal Intel HD + additional Radeon?
> After installing graphics/drm-kmod and enabling the driver via `sysrc kld_list+=" /boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"`, does your screen resolution change during boot?
> sysutils/radeontool & sysutils/radeontop might be helpful to see if the card is detected.


yes while booting the sctreen gets a couple of colored lines across the screen for a second but thats all and the machine is
$ inxi -F
System:
  Host: dtac Kernel: 5.8.4-200.fc32.x86_64 x86_64 bits: 64
  Desktop: Cinnamon 4.6.7 Distro: Fedora release 32 (Thirty Two)
Machine:
  Type: Desktop Mobo: ASRock model: X570 Taichi
  serial: <superuser/root required> UEFI: American Megatrends v: P2.00
  date: 08/21/2019
CPU:
  Info: 8-Core model: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X bits: 64 type: MT MCP
  L2 cache: 4096 KiB
  Speed: 1890 MHz min/max: 2200/3700 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 1893 2: 2004
  3: 2198 4: 2194 5: 2033 6: 2031 7: 1899 8: 2185 9: 1892 10: 1894 11: 1910
  12: 1888 13: 2048 14: 2144 15: 2194 16: 1940
Graphics:
  Device-1: AMD Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]
  driver: amdgpu v: kernel
  Display: x11 server: Fedora Project X.org 1.20.8 driver: ati,modesetting
  unloaded: fbdev,vesa resolution: 2560x1080~60Hz
  OpenGL: renderer: Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10 DRM 3.38.0
  5.8.4-200.fc32.x86_64 LLVM 10.0.0)
  v: 4.6 Mesa 20.1.6
Audio:
  Device-1: AMD Ellesmere HDMI Audio [Radeon RX 470/480 / 570/580/590]
  driver: snd_hda_intel
  Device-2: AMD Family 17h HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel
  Device-3: Logitech type: USB
  driver: hid-generic,snd-usb-audio,usbhid,uvcvideo
  Sound Server: ALSA v: k5.8.4-200.fc32.x86_64
Network:
  Device-1: Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 driver: iwlwi
  Device-2: Intel I211 Gigabit Network driver: igb

Drives:
  Local Storage: total: 1.58 TiB used: 44.40 GiB (2.8%)
  ID-1: /dev/nvme0n1 vendor: Gigabyte model: GP-ASACNE2512GTTDR
  size: 476.94 GiB
  ID-2: /dev/sda vendor: Intel model: SSDSC2BW240A4 size: 223.57 GiB
  ID-3: /dev/sdb vendor: Intel model: SSDSC2BW240A4 size: 223.57 GiB
  ID-4: /dev/sdc vendor: Samsung model: SSD 840 EVO 250GB size: 232.89 GiB
  ID-5: /dev/sdd vendor: Samsung model: SSD 850 EVO 250GB size: 232.89 GiB
  ID-6: /dev/sde vendor: Kingston model: SA400S37240G size: 223.57 GiB
Partition:
  ID-1: / size: 68.40 GiB used: 14.15 GiB (20.7%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/dm-0
  ID-2: /boot size: 975.9 MiB used: 272.3 MiB (27.9%) fs: ext4
  dev: /dev/sdb2
  ID-3: /home size: 126.59 GiB used: 29.96 GiB (23.7%) fs: ext4
  dev: /dev/dm-2
Swap:
  ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 22.36 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%)
  dev: /dev/dm-1
Sensors:
  System Temperatures: cpu: 50.0 C mobo: N/A gpu: amdgpu temp: 39.0 C
  Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A gpu: amdgpu fan: 924
Info:
  Processes: 367 Uptime: 6m Memory: 62.74 GiB used: 1.57 GiB (2.5%)
  Shell: Bash inxi: 3.1.06
[grumpy@dtac ~] $

I WILL CHECK THOSE 2 TOOLS AND REPORT BACK THANKS


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

radeontool reg =000000000
radeontop 100%


----------



## mark_j (Sep 5, 2020)

Dude, why not try answering the questions put to you?
What are you trying to achieve with this thread? It seems to me the questions have been asked and you've answered none of them
...
Microphone drop
...


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 5, 2020)

mark_j said:


> Dude, why not try answering the questions put to you?
> What are you trying to achieve with this thread? It seems to me the questions have been asked and you've answered none of them
> ...
> Microphone drop
> ...


i have found the problem why kde is not loading dmesg tells me drm init failed  the only trouble is I dont know how to get logs off freebsd and I am searching how to fix this problem but not having much luck


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

got kde working on freebsd it was just a mater of adding a line to boot/loader.conf


----------



## twllnbrck (Sep 6, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> got kde working on freebsd it was just a mater of adding a line to boot/loader.conf



Maybe others are interested what line you add to /boot/loader.conf, too. And you can mark this thread as solved.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

I was here for hours last night finally got to bed at 5.30 am after searching for answers to tired to be bothered
hw.syscons.disable=1


----------



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> to tired to be bothered



That seems to be the case for you quite regularly. Also literal 20 characters (really just 14 as you would save 6 by not typing "a line")... How exhausting.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

It's polite to set the thread to _solved_: On the 1st post, click on the "..." -> edit thread -> prefix: _solved_
In your next posts, please keep in mind that including puctuation here & there, and use of the forums formating aids, greatly improves readability.
The forum users are from all over the globe, so when you're waiting for an answer, those who can help may be asleep or @work.


----------

